# New Louis Vuitton Crossbody Exclusively Online-Blanche BB



## aureliebr

Just got an email from LV.  I am usually a canvas fan but love the look of this bag.  Thoughts?


----------



## Strappy

I hollered! At first glance it looks very versatile — and nice price. Jumped on here to see what anyone else thought so look forward to other replies!


----------



## PurseAddict728

I love it! It looks very beautiful. It reminds me of another variation of the PM.


----------



## Pagan

It’s beautiful; I absolutely adore it in black. I can’t really tell how it closes though; if a skinny strap has to be fed through a little loop that would be a deal-breaker for me. Hopefully that’s just decorative.


----------



## V_vee

Pagan said:


> It’s beautiful; I absolutely adore it in black. I can’t really tell how it closes though; if a skinny strap has to be fed through a little loop that would be a deal-breaker for me. Hopefully that’s just decorative.


From the pics online , the strap connects to the top handle ends.


----------



## kkfiregirl

it’s nice, but i curious to know why its only online. does that mean people can order and try it on at home? I hope the return process is seamless, but perhaps this is the direction LV would like to head in for the future


----------



## Missydora

Wow I like this one. Didn't know they do online exclusives wonder if this is a new thing.


----------



## Lucyricky

I got the email also. Love the look of this bag from the pictures but I’m always hesitant to order on line without seeing it in person first.


----------



## Sunshine mama

kkfiregirl said:


> it’s nice, but i curious to know why its only online. does that mean people can order and try it on at home? I hope the return process is seamless, but perhaps this is the direction LV would like to head in for the future


I read an article saying that Gucci's online traffic was way ahead of any luxury brand.  Maybe LV is trying to steer people to go online more with this kind of exclusive online method?


----------



## Guuci4Me

I ordered this one last night as soon as it the website in black. I really wanted the pink one too but maybe I will get it later if I love it as much as I think I will. I love how elegant it looks. Leather strap with chain combo is just beautiful! I am picking it up in my local store in four days since it is only 15 minutes away! Can’t wait!


----------



## PurseAddict728

I did get the email too, but didn't notice till a little bit ago. Thank goodness for TPF! It was showing 'call for availability' so I called CS and I was able to pre-order. The rep I spoke to said that the black will launch on the 15th. I guess I was too late for the first batch but I'm so excited that I didn't miss out yet. So excited to get my new bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Guuci4Me said:


> I ordered this one last night as soon as it the website in black. I really wanted the pink one too but maybe I will get it later if I love it as much as I think I will. I love how elegant it looks. Leather strap with chain combo is just beautiful! I am picking it up in my local store in four days since it is only 15 minutes away! Can’t wait!


How do you get to get it so soon?


----------



## viewwing

That closure just reminds me of a door knock.


----------



## PurseAddict728

viewwing said:


> That closure just reminds me of a door knock.


Lol. That's what my DH said too!  But it's still a little different at least. It's just a smaller version of the Blanche shoulder bag. I think it looks nice anyway.


----------



## fabuleux

kkfiregirl said:


> it’s nice, but i curious to know why its only online. does that mean people can order and try it on at home? I hope the return process is seamless, but perhaps this is the direction LV would like to head in for the future


A lot of brands do online exclusives to generate traffic on their website and relieve their physical store from more inventory.


----------



## Guuci4Me

Sunshine mama said:


> How do you get to get it so soon?



When I checked out online instead of shipping to my house I chose the collect in store tab and chose my local store from the list.


----------



## nicole0612

What are the dimensions? For that price is it like a slightly larger wallet on chain?


----------



## DLeeds00

It seems very small


----------



## snibor

nicole0612 said:


> What are the dimensions? For that price is it like a slightly larger wallet on chain?



As per website in inches. 8.7 x 6.2 x 2.8.  Pretty small.


----------



## Missydora

Means its just over 1 inch shorter in length  and 1 inch  taller in height and 1inch wider than Favourite PM. Yeah it's actually quite small. But really cute WOC type bag.


----------



## PurseAddict728

It does have BB in the name, so it implies it will be on the smaller size. But still bigger than the WOC. I've tried that on, that really is quite small!


----------



## PurseAddict728

It does have BB in the name, so it implies it will be on the smaller size. Idk, if you compare it to the PM it is smaller by about little over an inch all around. The more I look at it, it actually seems closer in shape to the Croisette. But still bigger than the WOC. I've tried that on and that really is quite small! I don't mind the size of this. It works for a petite woman like me.


----------



## Melfontana

Mod Shots Please [emoji4] TIA


----------



## snibor

Missydora said:


> Means its just over 1 inch shorter in length  and 1 inch  taller in height and 1inch wider than Favourite PM. Yeah it's actually quite small. But really cute WOC type bag.



From pic it does look cute.


----------



## Missydora

snibor said:


> From pic it does look cute.


I'm hoping its not country specific online exclusive item.  Please let it  be available in UK website soon.  I feel I might get rid of my Favourite MM for this. Urgh not sure. I really like that it has a top handle and a front pocket.


----------



## MooMooVT

LOVE this little bag.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sunshine mama said:


> I read an article saying that Gucci's online traffic was way ahead of any luxury brand.  Maybe LV is trying to steer people to go online more with this kind of exclusive online method?



probably! 



fabuleux said:


> A lot of brands do online exclusives to generate traffic on their website and relieve their physical store from more inventory.



makes sense!


----------



## nicole0612

snibor said:


> As per website in inches. 8.7 x 6.2 x 2.8.  Pretty small.





Missydora said:


> Means its just over 1 inch shorter in length  and 1 inch  taller in height and 1inch wider than Favourite PM. Yeah it's actually quite small. But really cute WOC type bag.





PurseAddict728 said:


> It does have BB in the name, so it implies it will be on the smaller size. But still bigger than the WOC. I've tried that on, that really is quite small!



Thank you! Yes, I figured it would be small at such a good price. BB sizing is relative, my Montaigne BB is one of my largest bags  
This small bag is cute and would be a nice bag for running around. I agree with others that the leather tab on the front causes me to hesitate though.


----------



## LVtingting

Guuci4Me said:


> I ordered this one last night as soon as it the website in black. I really wanted the pink one too but maybe I will get it later if I love it as much as I think I will. I love how elegant it looks. Leather strap with chain combo is just beautiful! I am picking it up in my local store in four days since it is only 15 minutes away! Can’t wait!



Please take mod shots for us!! TIA


----------



## PurseAddict728

Here it is! I ordered by phone Friday night and am surprised it came so quickly. CS told me I wouldn't get it until after June 15th.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Shortest setting


Longest setting


Worn on the shoulder


----------



## PurseAddict728

PurseAddict728 said:


> Here it is! I ordered by phone Friday night and am surprised it came so quickly. CS told me I would get it until after June 15th. Here it is worn cross body on the third to last hole. The strap is quite long!!
> View attachment 4089330



Sorry for this duplicate message. I don't usually send directly from my phone.


----------



## Rainpo

PurseAddict728 said:


> View attachment 4089331
> 
> Shortest setting
> View attachment 4089332
> 
> Longest setting
> View attachment 4089333
> 
> Worn on the shoulder


It looks great on you! Seems bigger than I thought too. I just ordered one online this morning. Eager to receive it soon


----------



## PurseAddict728

Size comparison to the PM





What fits inside




It does have some nice details up close. This one was Made in France. I do find some pros and cons to this bag. I don’t usually buy a handbag site unseen.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Rainpo said:


> It looks great on you! Seems bigger than I thought too. I just ordered one online this morning. Eager to receive it soon


Thank you! I'm not use to the BB size. I downsized for the PM and I feel like I really need to downsize on this one! It is beautiful and I like how the embossing looks even.


----------



## Missydora

PurseAddict728 said:


> View attachment 4089337
> 
> Size comparison to the PM
> View attachment 4089338
> View attachment 4089339
> 
> View attachment 4089340
> 
> What fits inside
> View attachment 4089341
> 
> View attachment 4089342
> 
> It does have some nice details up close. This one was Made in France. I do find some pros and cons to this bag. I don’t usually buy a handbag site unseen.


Please do pros and cons on this bag. If you can. Looks so good on you. It's actually bigger than I had imagined which is a plus.  Gorgeous bag!! I've got bag lust again. 
 Thanks for posting pics


----------



## Hotsauna

fabuleux said:


> A lot of brands do online exclusives to generate traffic on their website and relieve their physical store from more inventory.



Sorry for OT but do you know why only certain countries has the option to buy online and some don't?

Seems like they want to expand but at the same time they don't want to. No capacity? Is online sales less luxurious?


----------



## Hotsauna

Sunshine mama said:


> I read an article saying that Gucci's online traffic was way ahead of any luxury brand.  Maybe LV is trying to steer people to go online more with this kind of exclusive online method?



I can just hope that LV will expand their online sales to more countries in the future.


----------



## Rani

PurseAddict728 said:


> Here it is! I ordered by phone Friday night and am surprised it came so quickly. CS told me I wouldn't get it until after June 15th.
> View attachment 4089330


Wow! I love this bag, hope it becomes available in the UK, it looks great on you!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

PurseAddict728 said:


> View attachment 4089337
> 
> Size comparison to the PM
> View attachment 4089338
> View attachment 4089339
> 
> View attachment 4089340
> 
> What fits inside
> View attachment 4089341
> 
> View attachment 4089342
> 
> It does have some nice details up close. This one was Made in France. I do find some pros and cons to this bag. I don’t usually buy a handbag site unseen.


Wow this is gorgeous! Would you say it's same in capacity to the PM or smaller?  Is the strap detachable ? Really hope this becomes available in Australia online as well ! Love to hear your pros and construction too!


----------



## faintlymacabre

This is too small for me to work into my life, but I really love how it looks on you, @PurseAddict728! It's a pretty bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Wow this is gorgeous! Would you say it's same in capacity to the PM or smaller?  Is the strap detachable ? Really hope this becomes available in Australia online as well ! Love to hear your pros and construction too!


I would love to know this too especially if the strap is detachable.


----------



## V_vee

PurseAddict728 said:


> View attachment 4089331
> 
> Shortest setting
> View attachment 4089332
> 
> Longest setting
> View attachment 4089333
> 
> Worn on the shoulder


Looks beautiful!! I ordered the marine rouge one as well! So excited!!


----------



## PurseAddict728

Sorry, I had to run to my son's piano lesson. Lol. I'm back now.
So the website is wrong. @LouisVuitton4Me and @Sunshine mama The strap is adjustable but not detachable. I called CS about this because there is no way this strap is coming off! She said they have to change the information on the website.
@Missydora
Pros of this bag:
I like the how unique the bag looks (was looking for something a little different than the PM in Empreinte).
Made in France!!
Embossing and hardware look perfect on this bag. This bag in particular is very well made in my opinion.
Strap is adjustable (great for very tall individuals!) For reference, I'm 5'5" 114 lbs and I have it set to the third to last hole.
It does have the front slip pocket which fits my iPhone 6 perfectly. It does have 2 inside slip pockets.
Textile lined, which is nice (sometimes the microfiber attracts tons of dirt or dust)
Keeper doesn't fall down, as it does with my PM. It seems to be permanently attached actually.

Cons:
Even though it's small, it does fell heavier with my phone, mulitcartes, ZCP, key pouch and coin purse. (It was pretty full with these items. I would have to take out something to fit my sunglasses in.
No back pocket, which I've grown use to.
Capacity is a lot smaller than the PM. No separate compartments.
Strap is not detachable, was hoping it would be. And the partial chain does make it feel a little more formal.
Clasp can be a little bit hard to line up and you really have to push it down harder if the bag is emptier (just like the PM)

Hope  this helps, this is what I can think of for now. It is a nice bag. If you have any more questions let me know. I will try to help answer anything. It is kind of fun to see these exclusive items! I hope everyone has the opportunity to purchase around the world too!


----------



## PurseAddict728

Rani said:


> Wow! I love this bag, hope it becomes available in the UK, it looks great on you!


Thank you!


----------



## PurseAddict728

faintlymacabre said:


> This is too small for me to work into my life, but I really love how it looks on you, @PurseAddict728! It's a pretty bag.


Thank you! Yes it is quite a bit smaller than I'm use to but at least it can fit more than my PA!


----------



## 19flowers

PurseAddict728 said:


> Here it is! I ordered by phone Friday night and am surprised it came so quickly. CS told me I wouldn't get it until after June 15th.
> View attachment 4089330



looks great on you - congrats!


----------



## Sunshine mama

PurseAddict728 said:


> Sorry, I had to run to my son's piano lesson. Lol. I'm back now.
> So the website is wrong. @LouisVuitton4Me and @Sunshine mama The strap is adjustable but not detachable. I called CS about this because there is no way this strap is coming off! She said they have to change the information on the website.
> @Missydora
> Pros of this bag:
> I like the how unique the bag looks (was looking for something a little different than the PM in Empreinte).
> Made in France!!
> Embossing and hardware look perfect on this bag. This bag in particular is very well made in my opinion.
> Strap is adjustable (great for very tall individuals!) For reference, I'm 5'5" 114 lbs and I have it set to the third to last hole.
> It does have the front slip pocket which fits my iPhone 6 perfectly. It does have 2 inside slip pockets.
> Textile lined, which is nice (sometimes the microfiber attracts tons of dirt or dust)
> Keeper doesn't fall down, as it does with my PM. It seems to be permanently attached actually.
> 
> Cons:
> Even though it's small, it does fell heavier with my phone, mulitcartes, ZCP, key pouch and coin purse. (It was pretty full with these items. I would have to take out something to fit my sunglasses in.
> No back pocket, which I've grown use to.
> Capacity is a lot smaller than the PM. No separate compartments.
> Strap is not detachable, was hoping it would be. And the partial chain does make it feel a little more formal.
> Clasp can be a little bit hard to line up and you really have to push it down harder if the bag is emptier (just like the PM)
> 
> Hope  this helps, this is what I can think of for now. It is a nice bag. If you have any more questions let me know. I will try to help answer anything. It is kind of fun to see these exclusive items! I hope everyone has the opportunity to purchase around the world too!


Thank you sooo  much for this info!!! You answered so many questions  I didn't even know I had, especially about  how much it can fit.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Missydora said:


> Please do pros and cons on this bag. If you can. Looks so good on you. It's actually bigger than I had imagined which is a plus.  Gorgeous bag!! I've got bag lust again.
> Thanks for posting pics


Thank you!  I listed Pro/cons below so hopefully this helps you out!


----------



## snibor

Very pretty. Congrats!


----------



## PurseAddict728

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you sooo  much for this info!!! You answered so many questions  I didn't even know I had, specially about  how much it can fit.


You're welcome!  I tend to overanalyze my bags! Lol. Since I couldn't try it on in the store.


----------



## Sunshine mama

PurseAddict728 said:


> You
> 
> You're welcome!  I tend to overanalyze my bags! Lol. Since I couldn't try it on in the store.


I like purse over analyzers!


----------



## PurseAddict728

Another pro of this bag I forgot to mention is I love how the top handle doesn't get in the way. It's very similar to the PM. I don't like the top handles that flop around. But that's just personal preference.


----------



## PurseAddict728

19flowers said:


> looks great on you - congrats!





snibor said:


> Very pretty. Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## PurseAddict728

V_vee said:


> Looks beautiful!! I ordered the marine rouge one as well! So excited!!


Thank you!  I'm curious to see how it looks in Marine Rouge, you will have to post pics too!


----------



## pony_scientist

Sunshine mama said:


> I read an article saying that Gucci's online traffic was way ahead of any luxury brand.  Maybe LV is trying to steer people to go online more with this kind of exclusive online method?


Well, it would help if they actually had things available for purchase online.


----------



## Sunshine mama

V_vee said:


> Looks beautiful!! I ordered the marine rouge one as well! So excited!!


Please post pictures! We'll  be salivating until then!


----------



## Missydora

PurseAddict728 said:


> Sorry, I had to run to my son's piano lesson. Lol. I'm back now.
> So the website is wrong. @LouisVuitton4Me and @Sunshine mama The strap is adjustable but not detachable. I called CS about this because there is no way this strap is coming off! She said they have to change the information on the website.
> @Missydora
> Pros of this bag:
> I like the how unique the bag looks (was looking for something a little different than the PM in Empreinte).
> Made in France!!
> Embossing and hardware look perfect on this bag. This bag in particular is very well made in my opinion.
> Strap is adjustable (great for very tall individuals!) For reference, I'm 5'5" 114 lbs and I have it set to the third to last hole.
> It does have the front slip pocket which fits my iPhone 6 perfectly. It does have 2 inside slip pockets.
> Textile lined, which is nice (sometimes the microfiber attracts tons of dirt or dust)
> Keeper doesn't fall down, as it does with my PM. It seems to be permanently attached actually.
> 
> Cons:
> Even though it's small, it does fell heavier with my phone, mulitcartes, ZCP, key pouch and coin purse. (It was pretty full with these items. I would have to take out something to fit my sunglasses in.
> No back pocket, which I've grown use to.
> Capacity is a lot smaller than the PM. No separate compartments.
> Strap is not detachable, was hoping it would be. And the partial chain does make it feel a little more formal.
> Clasp can be a little bit hard to line up and you really have to push it down harder if the bag is emptier (just like the PM)
> 
> Hope  this helps, this is what I can think of for now. It is a nice bag. If you have any more questions let me know. I will try to help answer anything. It is kind of fun to see these exclusive items! I hope everyone has the opportunity to purchase around the world too!


Thank you very much for your review  this is so very helpful. I really do hope they release this bag in other countries. I've been after a empriente bag as my first LV all leather. This one would be great to start me off.
Can I ask is the lock on this bag easier to close than the S lock on the PM?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Missydora said:


> Thank you very much for your review  this is so very helpful. I really do hope they release this bag in other countries. I've been after a empriente bag as my first LV all leather. This one would be great to start me off.
> Can I ask is the lock on this bag easier to close than the S lock on the PM?  Thanks in advance.


It can be a little tricky, I will try to post a picture. It is a bigger clasp, and I feel like you do have to use a little more force to push it into place. It's easier to close when the front pocket is full if that makes sense. But, I do like that it makes the bag feel very secure also.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Missydora said:


> Thank you very much for your review  this is so very helpful. I really do hope they release this bag in other countries. I've been after a empriente bag as my first LV all leather. This one would be great to start me off.
> Can I ask is the lock on this bag easier to close than the S lock on the PM?  Thanks in advance.







This is how big the clasp is. It has the push lock on the end. It takes a couple of seconds to open or close but I don’t think it’s anything extremely unbearable. I always feel like the PM can be a little fussy with the s-lock too. It’s a quite substantial clasp also. 


I forgot to show what items comfortably fit. I don’t like to over stuff my bags. My keys, phone and sunglasses would also be in the bag too. But I would have to put my sunglasses in the soft case to fit better. The mini Pochette also fits, but it takes up more room. So it’s more of the true essentials bag. I don’t carry the mini Pochette daily so for me it’s not a big deal. Just depends on how much you need to carry. This is my first all leather bag too so I wanted it to be something useful and a little bit different than the PM. HTH! Sorry for my long rant again. I feel like I get long winded on TPF!! [emoji23]At least everyone has the same obsession on here.


----------



## LV_4ever

Beautiful! A nice alternative to the PM. I agree with you about not liking floppy top handles- this one looks perfect. The bag looks great on you!


----------



## PurseAddict728

LV_4ever said:


> Beautiful! A nice alternative to the PM. I agree with you about not liking floppy top handles- this one looks perfect. The bag looks great on you!


Thank you!  I hope it helps everyone. I love seeing mod shots and looking at real life pictures too to help me decide when I'm shopping for bags.


----------



## PurseAddict728

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Wow this is gorgeous! Would you say it's same in capacity to the PM or smaller?  Is the strap detachable ? Really hope this becomes available in Australia online as well ! Love to hear your pros and construction too!


Definitely smaller capacity than the PM.


----------



## chloebagfreak

It looks amazing on you ! Thanks for all the great shots. Also the detailed 
Pros and Cons. You are such a great photographer for close up! I wish I could hire you for my jewelry photographs 


PurseAddict728 said:


> View attachment 4089331
> 
> Shortest setting
> View attachment 4089332
> 
> Longest setting
> View attachment 4089333
> 
> Worn on the shoulder


----------



## nicole0612

PurseAddict728 said:


> Here it is! I ordered by phone Friday night and am surprised it came so quickly. CS told me I wouldn't get it until after June 15th.
> View attachment 4089330





PurseAddict728 said:


> View attachment 4089337
> 
> Size comparison to the PM
> View attachment 4089338
> View attachment 4089339
> 
> View attachment 4089340
> 
> What fits inside
> View attachment 4089341
> 
> View attachment 4089342
> 
> It does have some nice details up close. This one was Made in France. I do find some pros and cons to this bag. I don’t usually buy a handbag site unseen.


Thank you so much for such a detailed review, photos and pros/cons!  It looks like a well-made, pretty little bag.  It would be great for running errands or going out to dinner.  Wouldn't it be nice if it had a back pocket for the phone instead of just the front pocket.  I'm on the fence about this one.  I certainly don't need it, but it's very cute.


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Thank you for the detailed review and pics! I'm looking for a smaller than PM for weekends, so this might just fit the bill! Will need to see if its available in Australia!


----------



## Missydora

PurseAddict728 said:


> View attachment 4089602
> View attachment 4089603
> View attachment 4089604
> 
> This is how big the clasp is. It has the push lock on the end. It takes a couple of seconds to open or close but I don’t think it’s anything extremely unbearable. I always feel like the PM can be a little fussy with the s-lock too. It’s a quite substantial clasp also.
> View attachment 4089605
> 
> I forgot to show what items comfortably fit. I don’t like to over stuff my bags. My keys, phone and sunglasses would also be in the bag too. But I would have to put my sunglasses in the soft case to fit better. The mini Pochette also fits, but it takes up more room. So it’s more of the true essentials bag. I don’t carry the mini Pochette daily so for me it’s not a big deal. Just depends on how much you need to carry. This is my first all leather bag too so I wanted it to be something useful and a little bit different than the PM. HTH! Sorry for my long rant again. I feel like I get long winded on TPF!! [emoji23]At least everyone has the same obsession on here.


Thanks ever so much the detailed pics and explanation. 
 Ah i get it now, so the lock has similar workings to the PM but without have to use the 2 buttons to release like on PM.  I originally thought it was some sort of magnet locking mechanism. 
Having just 1 larger prong lock actually might be better to close for me especially with it having a protruding bit to hold and push down.  So glad the plate  is hidden inside the bag so can't see all the scatrches from using the grubbin thing.
The size isn't a problem to me as I have downsized alot, only carry a rosalie coin purse as a wallet and less than half filled mini pochette and 6 ring keyholder.  But to be honest I could really just take a lipstick  because really that's the only thing I use from inside my Mini Pochette.  The only downside is the non detachable strap. Plus I might need a couple of holes punching in. I'm 2 inch shorter than you probably fine on me crossbody at least is easy fix.
 I just like how its such a nice looking compact empriente bag that can transition to night and day, casual to dressy and has multi ways of carry.  I'm just fingers crossed they will sell it my country. Again thanks again for your insight. Your so very helpful 
(Actually just re read I'm 4 inch shorter. I'm nearly 5ft 1)  So definately  will need more holes put in strap.


----------



## Morgana le Fay

PurseAddict728 said:


> View attachment 4089602
> View attachment 4089603
> View attachment 4089604
> 
> This is how big the clasp is. It has the push lock on the end. It takes a couple of seconds to open or close but I don’t think it’s anything extremely unbearable. I always feel like the PM can be a little fussy with the s-lock too. It’s a quite substantial clasp also.
> View attachment 4089605
> 
> I forgot to show what items comfortably fit. I don’t like to over stuff my bags. My keys, phone and sunglasses would also be in the bag too. But I would have to put my sunglasses in the soft case to fit better. The mini Pochette also fits, but it takes up more room. So it’s more of the true essentials bag. I don’t carry the mini Pochette daily so for me it’s not a big deal. Just depends on how much you need to carry. This is my first all leather bag too so I wanted it to be something useful and a little bit different than the PM. HTH! Sorry for my long rant again. I feel like I get long winded on TPF!! [emoji23]At least everyone has the same obsession on here.



Hi! Congrats for your new bag!
Does it fit a full size wallet? Is the chain detachable?


----------



## PurseAddict728

chloebagfreak said:


> It looks amazing on you ! Thanks for all the great shots. Also the detailed
> Pros and Cons. You are such a great photographer for close up! I wish I could hire you for my jewelry photographs


Lol. Thank you! You are so sweet!  I sold all of my Coach bags on eBay so I tried to take the best pictures up close. My iPhone 6 can get a little blurry sometimes (I just need to upgrade my phone too), but I didn't want to waste time using my camera so I get the images uploaded quicker to TPF. But my Sony camera is a bit better in quality. I would love to help photograph your items too! That would be so much fun!


----------



## PurseAddict728

Morgana le Fay said:


> Hi! Congrats for your new bag!
> Does it fit a full size wallet? Is the chain detachable?


Thank you! I tried to fit my Zippy wallet in, but unfortunately it was a little too bulky and long. It might be able to fit and Emilie or Josephine wallet, but I don't have either of those. The chain is not detachable. I called CS about it and they said that it was a mistake, and they were going to correct it on the website.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Missydora said:


> Thanks ever so much the detailed pics and explanation.
> Ah i get it now, so the lock has similar workings to the PM but without have to use the 2 buttons to release like on PM.  I originally thought it was some sort of magnet locking mechanism.
> Having just 1 larger prong lock actually might be better to close for me especially with it having a protruding bit to hold and push down.  So glad the plate  is hidden inside the bag so can't see all the scatrches from using the grubbin thing.
> The size isn't a problem to me as I have downsized alot, only carry a rosalie coin purse as a wallet and less than half filled mini pochette and 6 ring keyholder.  But to be honest I could really just take a lipstick  because really that's the only thing I use from inside my Mini Pochette.  The only downside is the non detachable strap. Plus I might need a couple of holes punching in. I'm 2 inch shorter than you probably fine on me crossbody at least is easy fix.
> I just like how its such a nice looking compact empriente bag that can transition to night and day, casual to dressy and has multi ways of carry.  I'm just fingers crossed they will sell it my country. Again thanks again for your insight. Your so very helpful
> (Actually just re read I'm 4 inch shorter. I'm nearly 5ft 1)  So definately  will need more holes put in strap.



Exactly, agree 100% with you! I also like how the clasp is hidden so you can't see the scratches. I love how beautiful the S-lock is on the PM, but after awhile the scratches do start to bother me, even it's meant to be used.
Yes, it would definitely fit the items you mentioned. I can fit my mini pochette inside, but it takes up more room. I noticed that both my PM strap and the Blanche BB have 7 holes punched. But, it does feel like a very long strap too me. It feels a bit longer with the chain detailing too. Yes I was hoping the strap was detachable as well (to make it a clutch would be a great idea), but it is permanently attached on all parts of the chain and handle.
I do like that the strap or chain doesn't rub up against the bag though. That is a major plus because it will keep the glazing in tact around the edges (I guess this would also be a major pro to the bag).
I love how versatile it looks too. A little mix of casual and dressy is great. I really hope that the bag becomes available for you as well! Fingers crossed. I'm glad I could help.


----------



## PurseAddict728

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Thank you for the detailed review and pics! I'm looking for a smaller than PM for weekends, so this might just fit the bill! Will need to see if its available in Australia!


You're welcome.  I hope that you are able to get it as well! I don't know what the marketing strategy is on why they don't provide availability in countries around the world. They would definitely profit from it! Doesn't make sense.


----------



## PurseAddict728

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you so much for such a detailed review, photos and pros/cons!  It looks like a well-made, pretty little bag.  It would be great for running errands or going out to dinner.  Wouldn't it be nice if it had a back pocket for the phone instead of just the front pocket.  I'm on the fence about this one.  I certainly don't need it, but it's very cute.


You're welcome! Thank you for the kind words!  Yes, I don't really have a nice going out bag. I can now take this out on a date with DH. I would have loved the back pocket feature also! It's one thing I really love about my PM. That's where I normally store my phone, so it takes some getting use to.


----------



## chloebagfreak

PurseAddict728 said:


> Lol. Thank you! You are so sweet!  I sold all of my Coach bags on eBay so I tried to take the best pictures up close. My iPhone 6 can get a little blurry sometimes (I just need to upgrade my phone too), but I didn't want to waste time using my camera so I get the images uploaded quicker to TPF. But my Sony camera is a bit better in quality. I would love to help photograph your items too! That would be so much fun!


Ha ha! I have three Coach bags from early 2000 that I don't use - so those need to go on eBay. I use my IPhone 7 plus for lots of photos and it's pretty good. I use my Canon for my jewelry but I'm not too good with photography lingo 
For jewelry --up close and white background are needed- sometimes I get it right but it's hard for some reason


----------



## PurseAddict728

chloebagfreak said:


> Ha ha! I have three Coach bags from early 2000 that I don't use - so those need to go on eBay. I use my IPhone 7 plus for lots of photos and it's pretty good. I use my Canon for my jewelry but I'm not too good with photography lingo
> For jewelry --up close and white background are needed- sometimes I get it right but it's hard for some reason



I can’t believe how Coach and MK sell like hot cakes on eBay! Especially with good pictures I think it made all of the difference! I felt like I would spend days taking pictures at the right angle. So many sellers have horrible lighting and blurry pictures. I did the maximum pictures every time and tried to price it fairly. And I tried to pack everything very neat and secure with bubble wrap. I guess I do have one more Coach bag and clutch thinking I would use them and haven’t for years now. Lol, I love searching Google when I’m searching for the right lingo too! I would love to help you out if I lived closer to you! I hope you have good luck selling your items! [emoji173]️


----------



## chloebagfreak

PurseAddict728 said:


> I can’t believe how Coach and MK sell like hot cakes on eBay! Especially with good pictures I think it made all of the difference! I felt like I would spend days taking pictures at the right angle. So many sellers have horrible lighting and blurry pictures. I did the maximum pictures every time and tried to price it fairly. And I tried to pack everything very neat and secure with bubble wrap. I guess I do have one more Coach bag and clutch thinking I would use them and haven’t for years now. Lol, I love searching Google when I’m searching for the right lingo too! I would love to help you out if I lived closer to you! I hope you have good luck selling your items! [emoji173]️


Thanks so much ! I was actually going to donate my Coach bags when I saw what they were getting! I will try to do an auction maybe instead of a set price. I take many photos and then I do a collage on some so they can see even more
Yes that would be fun if you lived near me I'm in California.


----------



## PurseAddict728

chloebagfreak said:


> Thanks so much ! I was actually going to donate my Coach bags when I saw what they were getting! I will try to do an auction maybe instead of a set price. I take many photos and then I do a collage on some so they can see even more
> Yes that would be fun if you lived near me I'm in California.


Good idea! I live in Colorado. So at least we are both on the western side of the U.S.! It would be fun to have a purse meet up/get together someday!


----------



## Amy huynh

Marine rouge bb blanche . Strap is not removable but you can disconnect and hide them inside the bag. Also fits a full size wallet


----------



## PurseAddict728

Amy huynh said:


> Marine rouge bb blanche . Strap is not removable but you can disconnect and hide them inside the bag. Also fits a full size wallet


Beautiful! Which full size wallet fits? My long Zippy wallet would not fit.


----------



## Amy huynh

Amy huynh said:


> Marine rouge bb blanche . Strap is not removable but you can disconnect and hide them inside the bag. Also fits a full size wallet


----------



## Amy huynh

My clemence  wallet fit inside


----------



## Amy huynh

Amy huynh said:


> My clemence  wallet fit inside


Do you notice that the receipt online doesnt have the price labeled? How do we  sell it in the future if no pricing labeled?


----------



## Amy huynh

PurseAddict728 said:


> Thank you! I tried to fit my Zippy wallet in, but unfortunately it was a little too bulky and long. It might be able to fit and Emilie or Josephine wallet, but I don't have either of those. The chain is not detachable. I called CS about it and they said that it was a mistake, and they were going to correct it on the website.


Where would we go to get more holes  punched into the strapa


----------



## Missydora

Congratulations!! Marine blue is beautiful on this bag.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Amy huynh said:


> Do you notice that the receipt online doesnt have the price labeled? How do we  sell it in the future if no pricing labeled?


All of the recents orders as of last year haven't had the price labeled on my receipt. My olds receipts from 2016 web orders showed prices. I guess they must have changed this procedure, because I also didn't get tags with some SLGs I ordered, but I did get a tag for the Blanche BB. 

If you are going to sell it then you can post pictures of the receipt and tags with a dust bag and box. If someone really questions it, then it's up to a buyer to have it authenticated.


----------



## lallybelle

You can also go back into your account and print a copy of the receipt. It shows everything.


----------



## PurseAddict728

lallybelle said:


> You can also go back into your account and print a copy of the receipt. It shows everything.


Good idea! See that's why we need expert advice from the other members on TPF.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Amy huynh said:


> Where would we go to get more holes  punched into the strapa


I'm not sure on that one. I don't know if LV will do this or if you have to bring to a leather/shoe repairman. Maybe someone else can chime in on this one too?


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Amy huynh said:


> Marine rouge bb blanche . Strap is not removable but you can disconnect and hide them inside the bag. Also fits a full size wallet


Looks gorgeous and so so cute! Really loving this new release!  Your embossing is really good, congratulations!  
Can someone explain the lock mechanism?  Is it like S lock - you push down to lock and press something to release? Or more like magnet style?


----------



## PurseAddict728

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Looks gorgeous and so so cute! Really loving this new release!  Your embossing is really good, congratulations!
> Can someone explain the lock mechanism?  Is it like S lock - you push down to lock and press something to release? Or more like magnet style?


I posted a picture of how the clasp looks on page 4 of this thread. It's not magnetic. It is more similar to the S-lock, but still a different type of metal push lock and it's concealed whereas the PM's S-lock is exposed. It has the push release button on the bottom of the clasp. It can be a bit more difficult to line it up. And it takes a little bit of force to push it into place.


----------



## Pagan

I absolutely love this bag in both the black and the pink. I’ve been wating to get a black dinner/evening bag; not too formal since I don’t really have occasion for it but something that would be good for an evening business event, theatre/ballet, etc.

My short list included an Empreinte Pochette Felicie and a Diorama. I tried the Felicie in store but it’s just too small.

This is tempting. It would at least hold a few items (Empreinte Cles as wallet, key holder, compact and lipstick, etc.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Pagan said:


> I absolutely love this bag in both the black and the pink. I’ve been wating to get a black dinner/evening bag; not too formal since I don’t really have occasion for it but something that would be good for an evening business event, theatre/ballet, etc.
> 
> My short list included an Empreinte Pochette Felicie and a Diorama. I tried the Felicie in store but it’s just too small.
> 
> This is tempting. It would at least hold a few items (Empreinte Cles as wallet, key holder, compact and lipstick, etc.



I was hesitant about this bag at first because of the size, but I'm really glad I decided to keep it! I don't have the Felicie, but I've seen it in person and that is really small. Just like a wallet on chain. This bag reminds me more of the Croisette. 

This will definitely fit the items you listed and it would be perfect for the events you mentioned. I think it does feel comfortable on my shoulder. I've been carrying my Empreinte ZCP, key pouch, Hermes Bastia coin purse, keys, sunglasses (in the soft case) and phone. And there is still room to spare.


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

PurseAddict728 said:


> I posted a picture of how the clasp looks on page 4 of this thread. It's not magnetic. It is more similar to the S-lock, but still a different type of metal push lock and it's concealed whereas the PM's S-lock is exposed. It has the push release button on the bottom of the clasp. It can be a bit more difficult to line it up. And it takes a little bit of force to push it into place.


Thank you so much!  Somehow I missed page 4.. I am not a fan of the magnet so this is good to know.  I had the Croisette but ended up giving it to my mum cause she loved it so much... So back on the hunt for a nice weekend, fits essentials only (to stop hubby and kids loading up my bag with their stuff ) bag. Just ping my SA, Australia doesn't have it yet..keen to check it out.


----------



## PurseAddict728

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Thank you so much!  Somehow I missed page 4.. I am not a fan of the magnet so this is good to know.  I had the Croisette but ended up giving it to my mum cause she loved it so much... So back on the hunt for a nice weekend, fits essentials only (to stop hubby and kids loading up my bag with their stuff ) bag. Just ping my SA, Australia doesn't have it yet..keen to check it out.


You're welcome!  I always thought the Croisette was a beautiful bag. I tried that one on in person, but I ended up getting the mono PM at the time. Lol! My son always wants me to carry his toys! But, I keep downsizing my bags more and more so I just tell him he has to carry it or leave it in the car.  I hope that this handbag becomes available to you as well! I've used it for the last couple of days now and it fits what I need and feels comfortable. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

PurseAddict728 said:


> You're welcome!  I always thought the Croisette was a beautiful bag. I tried that one on in person, but I ended up getting the mono PM at the time. Lol! My son always wants me to carry his toys! But, I keep downsizing my bags more and more so I just tell him he has to carry it or leave it in the car.  I hope that this handbag becomes available to you as well! I've used it for the last couple of days now and it fits what I need and feels comfortable. Fingers crossed for you!


Thank you ,I have asked my SA to let me know when it becomes available here.. Bit annoying how they delay the releases.. Lol, it been liberating not carrying everything for everyone all the time ! Now I  carry a little fold out bag and tell them to carry it, if they want to get stuff..


----------



## Amy huynh

Blanche bb attach strap  Tucked away added a shorter  gold chain  for shoulder wear.


----------



## LVtingting

This is not available on USA website anymore![emoji20]


----------



## PurseAddict728

LVtingting said:


> This is not available on USA website anymore![emoji20]


I just checked, it still shows up on the website, it just says call for availability for the Noir and Rose poudre. I was actually able to purchase mine by calling CS.


----------



## LVtingting

Thanks for the help! You are right about it still shows on the website. Called CS they told me can’t place order because the official launch day is June 15th... can’t preorder for it either! Just have to wait. Oh well they’re not making it easy[emoji20]


----------



## PurseAddict728

LVtingting said:


> Thanks for the help! You are right about it still shows on the website. Called CS they told me can’t place order because the official launch day is June 15th... can’t preorder for it either! Just have to wait. Oh well they’re not making it easy[emoji20]


What? That's very odd. I called after I received the email that it was available. But, then the website only showed "call for availability." I called CS and the person I spoke with told me the same thing, that the Noir's launch date was June 15th, but she offered me pre-order option. That was on June 1st. And she also gave me overnight shipping. That was on a Friday and I received my bag on that following Monday. I would just call back. The information provided from CS is very inconsistent. I've always had pretty good luck with online ordering and CS. Don't give up. Good luck!


----------



## ThuyRollo

Officially in the club


----------



## Pagan

I was in the store today picking up my Round Coin Purse (MIF no less - After missing out on the DA Pochette Accessoires I wasn’t taking any chances in case it is discontinued) when I mentioned to my SA that I’d fallen in love with this bag but wished I could see it in person.

They had the pink one in the store on reserve for someone. She asked if I’d like to see it and the rest is history.

I came very close to ordering the RB because it’s beautiful but decided to go for Noir since I’m really looking for a day to evening bag. I went into the store ready to buy the Pochette Felicie a couple of weeks ago but it was just too small. This is perfect; my iPhone X fits in the front pocket and a Victorine wallet and canvas Cles fit perfectly in the main section, leaving me room for a small portable battery, cable, lipstick and compact.

I’m 5’5”, size 12 and short-waisted. It’s great as a shoulder bag and as a crossbody. I absolutely love this bag; can’t wait to get it.

Next decision; Victorine in Epi or Empreinte? I’d like a RB one for my smaller summer bags.


----------



## Pagan

PurseAddict728 said:


> I was hesitant about this bag at first because of the size, but I'm really glad I decided to keep it! I don't have the Felicie, but I've seen it in person and that is really small. Just like a wallet on chain. This bag reminds me more of the Croisette.
> 
> This will definitely fit the items you listed and it would be perfect for the events you mentioned. I think it does feel comfortable on my shoulder. I've been carrying my Empreinte ZCP, key pouch, Hermes Bastia coin purse, keys, sunglasses (in the soft case) and phone. And there is still room to spare.


I succumbed today; I love the RB but ordered Noir so I can wear it four seasons.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Pagan said:


> I succumbed today; I love the RB but ordered Noir so I can wear it four seasons.


Congrats!  I'm sure you will love it, and definitely more room than the Felicie! I love mine! We will be bag twins! I was considering the Victorine in Empreinte for a long time, but was disappointed that it doesn't come in Noir. Now I'm leaning towards the Zoe because it comes in Noir and I don't have to fold my cash, which I despise. Lol.
Post some mod shots after you receive your new bag!


----------



## Pagan

PurseAddict728 said:


> Congrats!  I'm sure you will love it, and definitely more room than the Felicie! I love mine! We will be bag twins! I was considering the Victorine in Empreinte for a long time, but was disappointed that it doesn't come in Noir. Now I'm leaning towards the Zoe because it comes in Noir and I don't have to fold my cash, which I despise. Lol.
> Post some mod shots after you receive your new bag!



I looked at the Zoe today and found it too small for my needs. I have a Cherry Empreinte Cles that I use as a mini wallet and love; it’s available in Noir, but it does require cash to be folded.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Pagan said:


> I looked at the Zoe today and found it too small for my needs. I have a Cherry Empreinte Cles that I use as a mini wallet and love; it’s available in Noir, but it does require cash to be folded.


I was kind of expecting it will be really small. The measurements on the website make it sound miniature sized. I hope not too small for me.  I've been ordering on the website more for convenience and tax is way cheaper for me than in store too. I saw the Empreinte Cles in person and it looked really pretty, but I just wasn't in love for some reason (and yes folding bills, a no go lol). I always thought the Victorine in mono or DE looked nice with the Rose Ballerine interior. I'm obsessed with Epi, I don't own anything Epi yet, but I think the Victorine looks nice in Epi also. If you decide on a Victorine post some pictures please.


----------



## PurseAddict728

ThuyRollo said:


> View attachment 4098071
> View attachment 4098072
> View attachment 4098073
> View attachment 4098074
> View attachment 4098075
> View attachment 4098076
> View attachment 4098077
> View attachment 4098082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Officially in the club


Congrats! It looks lovely!


----------



## Rainpo

Hi girls  I was also debating btn the RP and Noir. Now that I got the black I’m obsessed! Bag twins!

I agree it’s just the perfect size (at least for me) to fit my essentials. It’s also easy to dress it up or down  I immediately changed to several outfits to take some mod shots in different style.

I have a small frame. The straps are in the shortest setting.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Rainpo said:


> Hi girls  I was also debating btn the RP and Noir. Now that I got the black I’m obsessed! Bag twins!
> 
> I agree it’s just the perfect size (at least for me) to fit my essentials. It’s also easy to dress it up or down  I immediately changed to several outfits to take some mod shots in different style.
> 
> I have a small frame. The straps are in the shortest setting.


Congratulations! It looks great on you!


----------



## Missydora

Rainpo said:


> Hi girls  I was also debating btn the RP and Noir. Now that I got the black I’m obsessed! Bag twins!
> 
> I agree it’s just the perfect size (at least for me) to fit my essentials. It’s also easy to dress it up or down  I immediately changed to several outfits to take some mod shots in different style.
> 
> I have a small frame. The straps are in the shortest setting.


Thanks for all the mod shots. Looks really good on you not too big or small it's perfect! May I ask how tall you are?


----------



## Rainpo

Missydora said:


> Thanks for all the mod shots. Looks really good on you not too big or small it's perfect! May I ask how tall you are?



Thank you. I should have mentioned that. I’m 5’2”


----------



## Rani

Does anyone know if this bb size will be available in the UK?


----------



## MooMooVT

Rainpo said:


> Hi girls  I was also debating btn the RP and Noir. Now that I got the black I’m obsessed! Bag twins!
> 
> I agree it’s just the perfect size (at least for me) to fit my essentials. It’s also easy to dress it up or down  I immediately changed to several outfits to take some mod shots in different style.
> 
> I have a small frame. The straps are in the shortest setting.


Oh wow! Of all mod shots - you're making me want this bag. Enjoy!


----------



## Missydora

Rainpo said:


> Thank you. I should have mentioned that. I’m 5’2”


Thanks for this  gives me hope I'm only 1 inch shorter.  Your mod shots have given me some inspirational outfit ideas too


----------



## Shoppinmel

Rainpo said:


> Hi girls  I was also debating btn the RP and Noir. Now that I got the black I’m obsessed! Bag twins!
> 
> I agree it’s just the perfect size (at least for me) to fit my essentials. It’s also easy to dress it up or down  I immediately changed to several outfits to take some mod shots in different style.
> 
> I have a small frame. The straps are in the shortest setting.



It looks wonderful on you and is perfect going from casual to more dressy.


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Ladies, I know this is a long stretch ..but does anyone have both the Blanche BB and Mylockme BB?  Any comparisons,  thoughts or reviews?  If you were looking at both what made you decide on the Blanche BB?


----------



## ThuyRollo

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Ladies, I know this is a long stretch ..but does anyone have both the Blanche BB and Mylockme BB?  Any comparisons,  thoughts or reviews?  If you were looking at both what made you decide on the Blanche BB?


I have LockMe II BB and Blanche BB.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ThuyRollo said:


> I have LockMe II BB and Blanche BB.


Could you do this comparison please?


----------



## Rainpo

MooMooVT said:


> Oh wow! Of all mod shots - you're making me want this bag. Enjoy!


Thank you! I’d highly recommend this bag lol it goes so well with everything


----------



## Rainpo

Missydora said:


> Thanks for this  gives me hope I'm only 1 inch shorter.  Your mod shots have given me some inspirational outfit ideas too


You will be fine! Depending on the outfit, wear it crossbody so it doesn’t sit too low. 




PurseAddict728 said:


> Congratulations! It looks great on you!


Thank you! Your pictures gave me inspirations. It was so nice on you too 



Shoppinmel said:


> It looks wonderful on you and is perfect going from casual to more dressy.


thank you very much   I really like how we can easily dress it up or down


----------



## 19flowers

I saw the Blanche BB at my LV today - they had noir and pink -- it's a lovely bag - roomy for a small bag - very pretty!!


----------



## Luvnlife

I really like the size of this bag, but am still unsure of the look. I’m deciding between this or the pouchette metis, both in noir. I’m leaning towards the metis as I think the closure resembling a door knocker and the gold chain will both bother me. How I wish they put the same strap and closure on this that they have on the pouchette metis, as I prefer this size. I know the sizes of both are very similar. Typing this has helped me make my decision. It’s looks beautiful on all who own it. Enjoy.


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

ThuyRollo said:


> I have LockMe II BB and Blanche BB.


Please please please could you do a comparison review? Can you post pics side by side? When would you use them?  Ie is one for everyday and other for special occasions or both for everyday ? Which do you prefer if you had to choose one?  Thank you so much!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Sunshine mama said:


> Could you do this comparison please?


Lol you beat me to it! Love it!


----------



## ThuyRollo

Sorry, I have been very busy today. The Blanche BB is a little bigger with 2 slip pockets inside and the LockMe II BB doesn’t have any pocket but the long strap is removable.

I usually travel with my LockMe BB, for everyday bag I like to switch around my Marais Monogram, Brittany Noir, Retiro Noir and PA Pochette Accessoires. I often place my Pochette Accessoires inside those big bags.

I own a blue Tesla X, so I guess I will carry the marine rough Blanche BB more 

Since I have both I love them equally but if I could only have one I’d take the Blanche BB because it’s a latest release from LV, hehehe.


----------



## Parisluxury

PurseAddict728 said:


> Here it is! I ordered by phone Friday night and am surprised it came so quickly. CS told me I wouldn't get it until after June 15th.
> View attachment 4089330


You look great. The size is perfect on you.


----------



## thelostlala

Has anyone purchased the Rose Poudre one? It looks so pretty, but I am wondering if maintenance is tough.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ThuyRollo said:


> View attachment 4100102
> View attachment 4100071
> View attachment 4100072
> View attachment 4100073
> View attachment 4100074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I have been very busy today. The Blanche BB is a little bigger with 2 slip pockets inside and the LockMe II BB doesn’t have any pocket but the long strap is removable.
> 
> I usually travel with my LockMe BB, for everyday bag I like to switch around my Marais Monogram, Brittany Noir, Retiro Noir and PA Pochette Accessoires. I often place my Pochette Accessoires inside those big bags.
> 
> I own a blue Tesla X, so I guess I will carry the marine rough Blanche BB more
> 
> Since I have both I love them equally but if I could only have one I’d take the Blanche BB because it’s a latest release from LV, hehehe.


Thank you  soooooooo much for the comparison pics! I can get a better sense of the bag now. Which one fits more?
AND!!!!!!!!! LOVE your cool car. Thank you again for sharing with us! Do you love it? Do you save a lot of fuel money by getting the juice from free locations? I have a deposit placed for the model 3 but I have been hesitant about it lately. My DD wants me to get your model.  But I feel like it would get too much attention where I live!!! Also, is it easy to open the doors at all parking spaces?


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

ThuyRollo said:


> View attachment 4100102
> View attachment 4100071
> View attachment 4100072
> View attachment 4100073
> View attachment 4100074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I have been very busy today. The Blanche BB is a little bigger with 2 slip pockets inside and the LockMe II BB doesn’t have any pocket but the long strap is removable.
> 
> I usually travel with my LockMe BB, for everyday bag I like to switch around my Marais Monogram, Brittany Noir, Retiro Noir and PA Pochette Accessoires. I often place my Pochette Accessoires inside those big bags.
> 
> I own a blue Tesla X, so I guess I will carry the marine rough Blanche BB more
> 
> Since I have both I love them equally but if I could only have one I’d take the Blanche BB because it’s a latest release from LV, hehehe.


Thank you for the comparison pics and review ! I am tossing between the new Mylockme BB and the Blanche but your comparison pics gives me a much better idea. Mylockme BB is a little bigger than the Lockme BB...My SA said she will try to get both in for me to check out, I think size wise they will be very similar, so it will come down to design, gold Vs silver and leather type.  Yours bags look beautiful!  
BTW love you car! I have no idea about cars, except how to drive one.. But can definitely appreciate a stunning car, yours is a real head turner!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Thank you for the comparison pics and review ! I am tossing between the new Mylockme BB and the Blanche but your comparison pics gives me a much better idea. Mylockme BB is a little bigger than the Lockme BB...My SA said she will try to get both in for me to check out, I think size wise they will be very similar, so it will come down to design, gold Vs silver and leather type.  Yours bags look beautiful!
> BTW love you car! I have no idea about cars, except how to drive one.. But can definitely appreciate a stunning car, yours is a real head turner!


When you go in to compare the two, could you please take pics to post here? My store usually does not have these bags, let alone both at the same time!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Sunshine mama said:


> When you go in to compare the two, could you please take pics to post here? My store usually does not have these bags, let alone both at the same time!


Of course, it might be a while but will definitely post. My SA said the Blanche BB might be released with the July new season releases here in Australia, so will have to wait and see if she can get both at the same time.  Apparently the mylockme BB has been very popular and selling out as soon as they get stock.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Parisluxury said:


> You look great. The size is perfect on you.


Thank you! I have been loving it so far!


----------



## PurseAddict728

I tried on the Lockme II BB in person last year. But, I guess I was just underwhelmed by it at the time. It seemed a little bit bland to me. It looked well made, just not the bag for me. But, that's just my opinion. Everyone else seems to really love it so maybe it was just me. It just didn't excite me for some reason. (I don't want to deter anyone from looking at it either). And a month later I got my mono PM and I was thrilled with that. Someone posted a picture of the Mylockme BB in red on the Jumping for June thread and that looked gorgeous!


----------



## rukia0814

From IG


----------



## Pagan

Just got a text from my SA - my Blanche BB is at the store. I’m going to pick it up on Tuesday.


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

PurseAddict728 said:


> I tried on the Lockme II BB in person last year. But, I guess I was just underwhelmed by it at the time. It seemed a little bit bland to me. It looked well made, just not the bag for me. But, that's just my opinion. Everyone else seems to really love it so maybe it was just me. It just didn't excite me for some reason. (I don't want to deter anyone from looking at it either). And a month later I got my mono PM and I was thrilled with that. Someone posted a picture of the Mylockme BB in red on the Jumping for June thread and that looked gorgeous!


I was the same, loved the pic of everyone's Lockme BB but when I tried it on, it just didn't look right on me..  I tried the Mylockme BB, it gorgeous esp in Red! I suspect the Blanche BB and Mylockme BB will be very similar in size ..waiting for Blanche BB to hit my country.


----------



## Missydora

I'm in a bit of a pickle dilemma between this bag and the Cherry wood bb. Can anyone with the Blanche bb bag tell me if the bag is well structured ie: it will keep its shape or think it will get slouchy over time.? And do you think the embossing will fade over time?. I like this bag too. But I can't have both. I need to decide.  I don't want to buy the Cherry wood bb bag yet as only clapped eyes on it yesterday and feel if I bought so quickly and impulsively seems rather wrong,  so I really need to sit down and think this through. 
Any feedback will be appreciated


----------



## PurseAddict728

Missydora said:


> I'm in a bit of a pickle dilemma between this bag and the Cherry wood bb. Can anyone with the Blanche bb bag tell me if the bag is well structured ie: it will keep its shape or think it will get slouchy over time.? And do you think the embossing will fade over time?. I like this bag too. But I can't have both. I need to decide.  I don't want to buy the Cherry wood bb bag yet as only clapped eyes on it yesterday and feel if I bought so quickly and impulsively seems rather wrong,  so I really need to sit down and think this through.
> Any feedback will be appreciated









The bag is folded in on the sides and several pieces sewn on the bottom so it makes the bag feel sturdy yet still soft and pliable if that makes sense. It can sit up on its own empty and full (excuse the unmade bed). When I open the flap the leather construction mixed with the lining of the bag makes it feel very sturdy and firm. I don’t know how it will wear over time since it’s my first Empreinte bag and a different design. When it’s filled up it doesn’t sag (I’m hoping it will stay that way too. I agree, I hope the embossing will stay in tact as well! I don’t know how this compares to the PM in Empreinte (if anyone has mentioned sagging leather on that yet). I haven’t seen anyone complain about that so far.
The Cherrywood BB looks like a nice sturdy bag. The Vernis leather looks beautiful but a little high maintenance to me. I think it would show a lot of fingerprints or scratches. It could depend on the color too. I think noir would show fingerprints like crazy but the RB might disguise it better. I hope that helps!
Side note: LouisVuitton4Me in Australia mentioned a possible release of the Blanche BB next month so maybe there is hope for you in the UK!


----------



## Missydora

PurseAddict728 said:


> View attachment 4101760
> 
> View attachment 4101761
> 
> View attachment 4101765
> 
> The bag is folded in on the sides and several pieces sewn on the bottom so it makes the bag feel sturdy yet still soft and pliable if that makes sense. It can sit up on its own empty and full (excuse the unmade bed). When I open the flap the leather construction mixed with the lining of the bag makes it feel very sturdy and firm. I don’t know how it will wear over time since it’s my first Empreinte bag and a different design. When it’s filled up it doesn’t sag (I’m hoping it will stay that way too. I agree, I hope the embossing will stay in tact as well! I don’t know how this compares to the PM in Empreinte (if anyone has mentioned sagging leather on that yet). I haven’t seen anyone complain about that so far.
> The Cherrywood BB looks like a nice sturdy bag. The Vernis leather looks beautiful but a little high maintenance to me. I think it would show a lot of fingerprints or scratches. It could depend on the color too. I think noir would show fingerprints like crazy but the RB might disguise it better. I hope that helps!
> Side note: LouisVuitton4Me in Australia mentioned a possible release of the Blanche BB next month so maybe there is hope for you in the UK!


Thank you very much for the pics. It does indeed look like it is constructed in a way that it should keep its shape. Especially the corners. The photo of the bag on your bed .  I've noticed on slouchier type bags on preloved market in empreinte like the artsy and older speedies the embossing can fade quite alot. So wondering if it's because they don't have the stiffer structure of the PM, which I haven't seen faded embossing. Or maybe the empreinte leather is different for PM bags.  On the Cherry wood BB, the Vernis shiny finish, I'm wondering does that eventually look dull as in loose the lustre it has.  so much things to think about. I don't have any LV leather bags .  So hard. With canvas is so much easier as know it pretty much stays the same way as when bought it. 
I think if the embossing is ever going to fade. I guess it will only be confined to the back of the bag where it rubs on the side of the body.  
Thanks again for your response it really is helpful. In a way I'm glad I have to wait a bit longer for this bag to arrive in our country. Buys me some time to think.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Missydora said:


> Thank you very much for the pics. It does indeed look like it is constructed in a way that it should keep its shape. Especially the corners. The photo of the bag on your bed .  I've noticed on slouchier type bags on preloved market in empreinte like the artsy and older speedies the embossing can fade quite alot. So wondering if it's because they don't have the stiffer structure of the PM, which I haven't seen faded embossing. Or maybe the empreinte leather is different for PM bags.  On the Cherry wood BB, the Vernis shiny finish, I'm wondering does that eventually look dull as in loose the lustre it has.  so much things to think about. I don't have any LV leather bags .  So hard. With canvas is so much easier as know it pretty much stays the same way as when bought it.
> I think if the embossing is ever going to fade. I guess it will only be confined to the back of the bag where it rubs on the side of the body.
> Thanks again for your response it really is helpful. In a way I'm glad I have to wait a bit longer for this bag to arrive in our country. Buys me some time to think.


I totally agree with you! I was interested in the Empreinte Speedy for awhile, but I've heard it sags a lot and you need a purse organizer to keep it's shape, and it's a big black hole too. I have also looked at preloved Empreinte Artsy bags where the embossing is almost completely flat!  It worries me about the wear of Empreinte several years down the road. I'm just hoping that the embossing on my bag will stay in tact forever. Lol! Or as long as possible! I think my embossing looks pretty even all around on my bag except in the corners which is to be expected since it folds in. 
Canvas is always a safe bet. I guess the print could fade over years of usage. My husband has a LV wallet over 20 years old in the mono print and it still looks great! Slightly faded, but the canvas has held up, just the lining is a mess. 
I've always been interested in Epi too, but I'm not sure how that will wear over time either. Very true about the patent leather losing lustre. It looks beautiful but the fingerprints might make it appear unsightly. 
I'm sorry you are having such a dilemma. I felt that way for the last year when I was trying to find the right leather cross body back for me! 
I do love the Blanche BB and I'm trying to be extra careful when I carry it also. Trying not to bump it against anything. I'm one of those clumsy people! And I wanted something different besides canvas too. I hope that all of this doesn't cause too much frustration for you! Good luck and I hope it will all work out for you!


----------



## Missydora

PurseAddict728 said:


> I totally agree with you! I was interested in the Empreinte Speedy for awhile, but I've heard it sags a lot and you need a purse organizer to keep it's shape, and it's a big black hole too. I have also looked at preloved Empreinte Artsy bags where the embossing is almost completely flat!  It worries me about the wear of Empreinte several years down the road. I'm just hoping that the embossing on my bag will stay in tact forever. Lol! Or as long as possible! I think my embossing looks pretty even all around on my bag except in the corners which is to be expected since it folds in.
> Canvas is always a safe bet. I guess the print could fade over years of usage. My husband has a LV wallet over 20 years old in the mono print and it still looks great! Slightly faded, but the canvas has held up, just the lining is a mess.
> I've always been interested in Epi too, but I'm not sure how that will wear over time either. Very true about the patent leather losing lustre. It looks beautiful but the fingerprints might make it appear unsightly.
> I'm sorry you are having such a dilemma. I felt that way for the last year when I was trying to find the right leather cross body back for me!
> I do love the Blanche BB and I'm trying to be extra careful when I carry it also. Trying not to bump it against anything. I'm one of those clumsy people! And I wanted something different besides canvas too. I hope that all of this doesn't cause too much frustration for you! Good luck and I hope it will all work out for you!


Thank you  I feel so much better being around a community with like minded people like yourself who understand the anst and tribulation we go through with buying these bags.  I have 5 canvas  now and feel the time is right now to branch out with the brand and get a leather bag.  But I'm actually finding it more hard work to choose. They are both so appealing  in their own ways.  I'm hoping eventually  I'll experience some sort of epiphany,  light bulb moment and I will know which one to get . Thanks again  for all your support and help,  your reviews has been enormously helpful


----------



## PurseAddict728

Missydora said:


> Thank you  I feel so much better being around a community with like minded people like yourself who understand the anst and tribulation we go through with buying these bags.  I have 5 canvas  now and feel the time is right now to branch out with the brand and get a leather bag.  But I'm actually finding it more hard work to choose. They are both so appealing  in their own ways.  I'm hoping eventually  I'll experience some sort of epiphany,  light bulb moment and I will know which one to get . Thanks again  for all your support and help,  your reviews has been enormously helpful


You're welcome.  I love giving and receiving support from TPF too! It helps besides ranting to our spouses who probably get tired of hearing us go on an on about handbags! I felt the same way you do, that I wanted a change from canvas. I thought Empreinte would have the least amount of problems. Whatever you decide, let us know! I can't wait to find out which bag you will choose!


----------



## pvkatchung

I wish it came in a few more colors.  Unfortunately, I'm all set for black bags.  And while I think the pink is a pretty shade, I'm not really a pink purse kind of gal.  I'm not a fan of the marine bag with rouge tipping.  Hopefully they'll have a few more color options..?


----------



## Pagan

I’m pretty new to LV; I bought my first bag about 8 months ago. Do new bags like this one tend to be seasonal, or are they around for a few years after launch? This one doesn’t seem to be part of a special collection.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Pagan said:


> I’m pretty new to LV; I bought my first bag about 8 months ago. Do new bags like this one tend to be seasonal, or are they around for a few years after launch? This one doesn’t seem to be part of a special collection.


I'm not sure what timeframe or how many bags are put into production for this particular one. And some members have hinted that this item might be available in store too. *The LV website has changed. It use to say Blanche BB online exclusive, and it doesn't show this anymore. *
LV and (retail in general) releases bags in Spring/Summer and Fall/Winter sequence. A limited amount of runway pieces are produced and from there the RTW clothes, shoes, accessories are released. Recently, the pattern seems to be that new bags will appear intermittently throughout the year with the collection. And new colors will also be added to current bags coordinating along with the season also.
For the most part, highly desired or popular handbags that are turning a larger profit will continue to stay in the current rotation (Pochette Metis, Noe, Artsy, MyLockme (all styles), Montaigne, Twist and Capucines). And I believe that the iconic bags such as the Alma, Speedy and Neverfull will always be in the permanent collection. Some other styles are temporary and many have come and gone. So you never now when a bag will be discontinued either.


----------



## Pagan

PurseAddict728 said:


> I'm not sure what timeframe or how many bags are put into production for this particular one. And some members have hinted that this item might be available in store too. *The LV website has changed. It use to say Blanche BB online exclusive, and it doesn't show this anymore. *
> LV and (retail in general) releases bags in Spring/Summer and Fall/Winter sequence. A limited amount of runway pieces are produced and from there the RTW clothes, shoes, accessories are released. Recently, the pattern seems to be that new bags will appear intermittently throughout the year with the collection. And new colors will also be added to current bags coordinating along with the season also.
> For the most part, highly desired or popular handbags that are turning a larger profit will continue to stay in the current rotation (Pochette Metis, Noe, Artsy, MyLockme (all styles), Montaigne, Twist and Capucines). And I believe that the iconic bags such as the Alma, Speedy and Neverfull will always be in the permanent collection. Some other styles are temporary and many have come and gone. So you never now when a bag will be discontinued either.


Thank you so much; this is very helpful.


----------



## lallybelle

I saw this today at my Saks LV. A lady was trying on the black & marine rouge. It's such a cute bag. 
I really wanted to check it out better but she was taking FOREVER. She must have taken them both on & off at least 10 times. I couldn't just be rude and snatch it off the counter lol so I ended up just walking away.


----------



## Pagan

I went scurrying to the store to pick up my Blanche BB in Noir yesterday, but ended up returning it today. I absolutely adored the Rose Ballerine, but the Noir was a disappointment to me. The glazing is blue, something I didn’t notice until I got home. That detail ruined the bag in Noir for me.

I decided to go with the also new Miss Dior WOC (with inserts similar to the Pochette Felicie).


----------



## PurseAddict728

Pagan said:


> I went scurrying to the store to pick up my Blanche BB in Noir yesterday, but ended up returning it today. I absolutely adored the Rose Ballerine, but the Noir was a disappointment to me. The glazing is blue, something I didn’t notice until I got home. That detail ruined the bag in Noir for me.
> 
> I decided to go with the also new Miss Dior WOC (with inserts similar to the Pochette Felicie).


Oh no. That's too bad. Yes, I do notice the blue glazing, but I don't really mind it. I thought it gave it more of a casual vibe. Well at least you found something else you liked!


----------



## Pagan

PurseAddict728 said:


> Oh no. That's too bad. Yes, I do notice the blue glazing, but I don't really mind it. I thought it gave it more of a casual vibe. Well at least you found something else you liked!


I wanted a black bag that would would transition into evening well. I agree thst the blue glazing makes it more casual. Now that I bought the Dior, I have to be strong and not get the Rose Ballerine version.


----------



## GTOFan

I just picked up the Noir and love it!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

pvkatchung said:


> I wish it came in a few more colors.  Unfortunately, I'm all set for black bags.  And while I think the pink is a pretty shade, I'm not really a pink purse kind of gal.  I'm not a fan of the marine bag with rouge tipping.  Hopefully they'll have a few more color options..?


I'm hoping for this as well. Perhaps if it sells well they will add more colors for fall? Just those 3 colors are not interesting enough for me, although the bag very much is. I'd love more color options, too. Anyone have intel?! That pink is gorgeous but I just won't keep it clean.


----------



## Missydora

Yipeeim joining the club!!! Managed to order it today. It's available online  UK at last. Got it in the marine rouge as I have enough black bags already. Can't wait to receive it.   The photos and reviews on this thread has really helped with my decision   I'll probably  end up getting the Cherrywood BB down the line one day.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Missydora said:


> Yipeeim joining the club!!! Managed to order it today. It's available online  UK at last. Got it in the marine rouge as I have enough black bags already. Can't wait to receive it.   The photos and reviews on this thread has really helped with my decision   I'll probably  end up getting the Cherrywood BB down the line one day.


Congrats! You will have to post some pictures after you receive it!


----------



## Missydora

My bag came today. Absolutely love this bag!!! It's perfect size and crossbody length for me. It's small but fits all my essentials. I love the blue and red contrast,  really chic looking.  Only one thing I could change but is really minor. When I wear the bag crossbody on my left hand side which is my natural way as I'm right handed. The strap buckle is facing on the front of the body. Would prefer it at the back. But because the strap is fixed can't do anything about that. But is no deal breaker. Love it too much. Here's some pic on a bright sunny day. The marine blue is beautiful in sunlight and becomes more dark navy  in lowlight.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Missydora said:


> My bag came today. Absolutely love this bag!!! It's perfect size and crossbody length for me. It's small but fits all my essentials. I love the blue and red contrast,  really chic looking.  Only one thing I could change but is really minor. When I wear the bag crossbody on my left hand side which is my natural way as I'm right handed. The strap buckle is facing on the front of the body. Would prefer it at the back. But because the strap is fixed can't do anything about that. But is no deal breaker. Love it too much. Here's some pic on a bright sunny day. The marine blue is beautiful in sunlight and becomes more dark navy  in lowlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127143
> View attachment 4127145
> View attachment 4127148


Congratulations! It looks beautiful!  I agree on your comment about the strap also.


----------



## Missydora

PurseAddict728 said:


> Congratulations! It looks beautiful!  I agree on your comment about the strap also.


It's so well made! Love this little bag so much. I think this bag and my ''one handle flap bag' is going to be my 2 favourite LV bags in my collection so far.  
Thanks for the photos and reviews and everyone who contributed It really helped. This bag is perfect for what I want.


----------



## lovelysail

OMG I just ordered the Rose Poudre color from the website!! Seen in on youtube two days ago and cannot stop thinking about it! It was out of stock when I first check it but suddenly available online just now. Can't wait!!


----------



## sarahraegraham

I picked this bag up today in the Noir. It's beautiful! I had purchased the Pochette Felicie last week, as I had my heart set on a black empreinte bag to celebrate something personal, but ended up returning it because the chain would just not stay on, and it really felt like an evening bag only. The Blanche BB is roomier, more feminine and seems more daytime appropriate. And I actually love the door knocker detail. Reminds me of Labyrinth, lol. We need a clubhouse soon!


----------



## Pagan

lovelysail said:


> OMG I just ordered the Rose Poudre color from the website!! Seen in on youtube two days ago and cannot stop thinking about it! It was out of stock when I first check it but suddenly available online just now. Can't wait!!


Congrats; the Rose Poudre version is gorgeous.


----------



## Rani

Does anyone know if the Emelie wallet fits inside the Blanche bb?


----------



## PurseAddict728

Missydora said:


> It's so well made! Love this little bag so much. I think this bag and my ''one handle flap bag' is going to be my 2 favourite LV bags in my collection so far.
> Thanks for the photos and reviews and everyone who contributed It really helped. This bag is perfect for what I want.


I'm so glad it worked out for you!  I know you were trying to decide between this and the Cherrywood BB. This purse addiction is so hard! I feel like I'm always lusting after another bag!
I love how petite and refined the Blanche BB looks. I was worried that the chain might aggravate me, but it hasn't bothered me yet.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Rani said:


> Does anyone know if the Emelie wallet fits inside the Blanche bb?


I had to search back through some of the thread, but @Amy huynh commented on page 6 (post #81) that the Clemence wallet fits. It's about the same size as the Emilie wallet so I'm sure that will fit too. I could have sworn that someone else mentioned the Emilie wallet fits too. I just can't seem to find that post.


----------



## Rani

PurseAddict728 said:


> I had to search back through some of the thread, but @Amy huynh commented on page 6 (post #81) that the Clemence wallet fits. It's about the same size as the Emilie wallet so I'm sure that will fit too. I could have sworn that someone else mentioned the Emilie wallet fits too. I just can't seem to find that post.


Thank you


----------



## Missydora

PurseAddict728 said:


> I'm so glad it worked out for you!  I know you were trying to decide between this and the Cherrywood BB. This purse addiction is so hard! I feel like I'm always lusting after another bag!
> I love how petite and refined the Blanche BB looks. I was worried that the chain might aggravate me, but it hasn't bothered me yet.


I'm so glad I chose blanche bb. So far i have really enjoyed using her. Plus its flattering on petite frames.  I really have a hard time sometimes finding bags that don't look too bulky and oversized.  I'm also liking empreinte leather and how understated it is compared to canvas. It's been nice carrying a Louis that's a bit more discreet. I'm just so glad you shared pics and reviews. Love this little bag so much 
Ps:  I'm so far bag content   I'm sure something will come along though sooner or later


----------



## PurseAddict728

Missydora said:


> I'm so glad I chose blanche bb. So far i have really enjoyed using her. Plus its flattering on petite frames.  I really have a hard time sometimes finding bags that don't look too bulky and oversized.  I'm also liking empreinte leather and how understated it is compared to canvas. It's been nice carrying a Louis that's a bit more discreet. I'm just so glad you shared pics and reviews. Love this little bag so much
> Ps:  I'm so far bag content   I'm sure something will come along though sooner or later


I'm happy that the pictures I shared helped make your decision! I used it out shopping today. It's such a comfortable cute bag!


----------



## Rani

Missydora said:


> I'm so glad I chose blanche bb. So far i have really enjoyed using her. Plus its flattering on petite frames.  I really have a hard time sometimes finding bags that don't look too bulky and oversized.  I'm also liking empreinte leather and how understated it is compared to canvas. It's been nice carrying a Louis that's a bit more discreet. I'm just so glad you shared pics and reviews. Love this little bag so much
> Ps:  I'm so far bag content   I'm sure something will come along though sooner or later


I also have the problem of LV bags looking either too bulky or oversized on me as I'm also petite. I'm not too short at 5"3 but I have a very slim body frame.  It's good to know that the Blanche bb suits petite frames.
I am also grateful for PurseAddict's reviews and pics. Problem is that there are too many empreinte bags that I like, but can only choose one


----------



## PurseAddict728

Rani said:


> I also have the problem of LV bags looking either too bulky or oversized on me as I'm also petite. I'm not too short at 5"3 but I have a very slim body frame.  It's good to know that the Blanche bb suits petite frames.
> I am also grateful for PurseAddict's reviews and pics. Problem is that there are too many empreinte bags that I like, but can only choose one


Thanks Rani!  For awhile, I couldn't choose between getting the PM in Empreinte or the Blanche BB. But, I already had the mono PM so I wanted something a little different. It's the first Empreinte bag I've ever had so I was torn by all of the other choices too!


----------



## Missydora

Rani said:


> I also have the problem of LV bags looking either too bulky or oversized on me as I'm also petite. I'm not too short at 5"3 but I have a very slim body frame.  It's good to know that the Blanche bb suits petite frames.
> I am also grateful for PurseAddict's reviews and pics. Problem is that there are too many empreinte bags that I like, but can only choose one


I'm a couple of inches shorter than you. Blanche bb will be fine on your frame. I have it on the shortest setting on the strap.  If you don't carry too much.  And you want a small neat, slim compact bag, really recommend this one. The non detachable strap hasn't so far been a problem.  It fits my essential's:-
6 ring keyholder
Rosalie coin purse (used as wallet)
Mini pochette 
Slim compact mirror
Large mobile phone (in front pocket)
I don't think you can put any other SLG's in there maybe a couple of card case on interior 2 side pockets slot.  The lock is easy enough to close. I tend to do it by holding the slim base of the bag and push the lock in,  is easy enough.  I use it for dinner events, theatre or meet up's where I don't need to carry much or be intending to need to put things in whilst out. All in all great little bag


----------



## Rani

Missydora said:


> I'm a couple of inches shorter than you. Blanche bb will be fine on your frame. I have it on the shortest setting on the strap.  If you don't carry too much.  And you want a small neat, slim compact bag, really recommend this one. The non detachable strap hasn't so far been a problem.  It fits my essential's:-
> 6 ring keyholder
> Rosalie coin purse (used as wallet)
> Mini pochette
> Slim compact mirror
> Large mobile phone (in front pocket)
> I don't think you can put any other SLG's in there maybe a couple of card case on interior 2 side pockets slot.  The lock is easy enough to close. I tend to do it by holding the slim base of the bag and push the lock in,  is easy enough.  I use it for dinner events, theatre or meet up's where I don't need to carry much or be intending to need to put things in whilst out. All in all great little bag


Great review, thank you Missydora


----------



## SLCSB

Have any taller ladies tried this bag crossbody?  Or can someone measure the strap drop on it's longest setting?  I'm 5'10" and 98% of LV straps are too short for me.


----------



## sarahraegraham

I love this bag [emoji76]


----------



## Melfontana

SLCSB said:


> Have any taller ladies tried this bag crossbody?  Or can someone measure the strap drop on it's longest setting?  I'm 5'10" and 98% of LV straps are too short for me.



Hi I’m about 5’4” and I felt the strap was too short when I tried it on at the store - I was so disappointed that the strap didn’t detach [emoji53]. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I really wanted to love it - because it’s the perfect size and such a beautiful bag.


----------



## Amy huynh

Rani said:


> Does anyone know if the Emelie wallet fits inside the Blanche bb?


It should my clemence fit in just fine


----------



## Rani

Amy huynh said:


> It should my clemence fit in just fine


Thank you!


----------



## PurseAddict728

I just have to say that I'm still in love with my Blanche BB bag! (For those of you that are on the fence). It has just been a great gorgeous little cross body bag to carry around. I'm starting to like it more than my canvas PM and I never thought I would say that! But, it is so compact. The PM can get a little bulky at times.


----------



## Nivahra

Melfontana said:


> Hi I’m about 5’4” and I felt the strap was too short when I tried it on at the store - I was so disappointed that the strap didn’t detach [emoji53].


I really don‘t understand why the don‘t made a detachable strap...maybe because of the Pochette Metis? The strap is the only con for me in this bag.


----------



## viewwing

PurseAddict728 said:


> I just have to say that I'm still in love with my Blanche BB bag! (For those of you that are on the fence). It has just been a great gorgeous little cross body bag to carry around. I'm starting to like it more than my canvas PM and I never thought I would say that! But, it is so compact. The PM can get a little bulky at times.


Ahhh...but I just can’t get over the door knocker bull horn closure...


----------



## PurseAddict728

viewwing said:


> Ahhh...but I just can’t get over the door knocker bull horn closure...


I don't really even notice it. Doesn't bother me.


----------



## Firstfullsteps

So envious of all who have it! It's not available in Asia and I feel like I'm waiting forever for one


----------



## lallybelle

Will this come in the Scarlet?


----------



## Rani

Blanche bb owners, are you still happy with your bag? What occasions have you used it for?


----------



## Pagan

I loved the Blanche BB; I was so disappointed when the glazing on the noir was blue. I’d love a red one; I hope they make another fall colour.

If not I’ll be getting the pink next spring if it’s still available.


----------



## Missydora

Rani said:


> Blanche bb owners, are you still happy with your bag? What occasions have you used it for?


Yep I still love using mine. I bought it just for use for nights out for dinner & theatre because it looks elegant enough for those  occasions and can tuck it neatly away easily behind any space left behind back or the side of chair when I'm sat down .  I dont like putting bags on the floor or hanging back of chair on these occasions. So prefer small neat compact bags.
I've not used it for casual days out yet because rainy season means I need to take a brolly bag, is too small for that. 
So far I find the bag easy to use. Very sturdy  keeps it's shape also it's very well made so far nothing bad to report.


----------



## Rani

Missydora said:


> Yep I still love using mine. I bought it just for use for nights out for dinner & theatre because it looks elegant enough for those  occasions and can tuck it neatly away easily behind any space left behind back or the side of chair when I'm sat down .  I dont like putting bags on the floor or hanging back of chair on these occasions. So prefer small neat compact bags.
> I've not used it for casual days out yet because rainy season means I need to take a brolly bag, is too small for that.
> So far I find the bag easy to use. Very sturdy  keeps it's shape also it's very well made so far nothing bad to report.


Thank you for your brilliant review. I like my Ponthieu pm for when I carry more, but want something I can use the same way as you. Bigger than a WOC but compact enough that i can keep on my chair or lap on a night out.


----------



## sarahraegraham

Rani said:


> Thank you for your brilliant review. I like my Ponthieu pm for when I carry more, but want something I can use the same way as you. Bigger than a WOC but compact enough that i can keep on my chair or lap on a night out.



I actually find it surprising how much fits in the Blanche BB. I purchase and returned the Felicie because it just didn’t fit my essentials. And I mean bare essentials. The Blanche can fit those and then some! But it’s still nice and streamlined and fits perfectly against the body.


----------



## eleana1023

Went to Bond Street boutique to look at this bag yesterday. It’s such a gorgeous and elegant bag. They don’t have the black in stock but I tried the navy one just for the sizing. I’m 170cm btw. Very nice leather. Now I’m tossing between this one in black and CROISETTE in DE canvas.  Croisette is lighter, roomier and more casual. It seems silly to ask which one is better here as this is the Blanche BB thread. Haha. But still love your opinions.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

eleana1023 said:


> View attachment 4230448
> View attachment 4230449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to Bond Street boutique to look at this bag yesterday. It’s such a gorgeous and elegant bag. They don’t have the black in stock but I tried the navy one just for the sizing. I’m 170cm btw. Very nice leather. Now I’m tossing between this one in black and CROISETTE in DE canvas.  Croisette is lighter, roomier and more casual. It seems silly to ask which one is better here as this is the Blanche BB thread. Haha. But still love your opinions.


They are both beautiful and both have pros and cons. The winner for me would be the Croisette as it sits longer on you and do not forget, has a strap that can be removed.


----------



## sarahraegraham

eleana1023 said:


> View attachment 4230448
> View attachment 4230449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to Bond Street boutique to look at this bag yesterday. It’s such a gorgeous and elegant bag. They don’t have the black in stock but I tried the navy one just for the sizing. I’m 170cm btw. Very nice leather. Now I’m tossing between this one in black and CROISETTE in DE canvas.  Croisette is lighter, roomier and more casual. It seems silly to ask which one is better here as this is the Blanche BB thread. Haha. But still love your opinions.



I’ve owned both. When I got the Blanche I sold the Croisette. I loved it while I had it, but the lock could be finicky (it’s a teeny really thin piece of metal to fit in a teeny tiny hole and the scratches are visible as the plate is on the outside)... plus the top handle stuck up further than I ever liked. The Blanche handle is much shorter. The removable strap on the Croisette is nice, but I would never use it without the strap anyway. And I feel like the empreinte is more subtle of an LV print and can be dressed up or down, but isn’t too casual or too dressy. So the Blanche gets my vote


----------



## eleana1023

ccbaggirl89 said:


> They are both beautiful and both have pros and cons. The winner for me would be the Croisette as it sits longer on you and do not forget, has a strap that can be removed.


Good point that the Croisette did sit longer on me and looks better in that length. I didn’t look at the setting of both straps. Silly me....


----------



## eleana1023

sarahraegraham said:


> I’ve owned both. When I got the Blanche I sold the Croisette. I loved it while I had it, but the lock could be finicky (it’s a teeny really thin piece of metal to fit in a teeny tiny hole and the scratches are visible as the plate is on the outside)... plus the top handle stuck up further than I ever liked. The Blanche handle is much shorter. The removable strap on the Croisette is nice, but I would never use it without the strap anyway. And I feel like the empreinte is more subtle of an LV print and can be dressed up or down, but isn’t too casual or too dressy. So the Blanche gets my vote


Personally I prefer the subtle leather on Blanche too, it’s less obvious LV print than DE. I will only use it as a crossbody, so without the removable strap is not an issue to me neither. Since you used to own both, could you please give me some advise regarding the volume and the weight of two bags? Does Croisette hold much more items than Blanche BB? Does Blanche BB felt much heavier than Croisette as a result of the partial chain and full leather?


----------



## ann.25

Rani said:


> Blanche bb owners, are you still happy with your bag? What occasions have you used it for?


This is my first bag and honestly I love it so much, it’s so roomy for a mini bag compare to the Chanel mini (my first choice). I got the black one and I don’t carry a lot so i can wear it for both day to night, whenever I want. I did wear it with dress and heels on shoulder, it looks very fancy. Also, I wear it with jeans on the weekend for shopping and it looks fine too. At first, I kinda sad because the strap is not removable, but it is adjustable though.


----------



## Rani

ann.25 said:


> This is my first bag and honestly I love it so much, it’s so roomy for a mini bag compare to the Chanel mini (my first choice). I got the black one and I don’t carry a lot so i can wear it for both day to night, whenever I want. I did wear it with dress and heels on shoulder, it looks very fancy. Also, I wear it with jeans on the weekend for shopping and it looks fine too. At first, I kinda sad because the strap is not removable, but it is adjustable though.


Great review, thank you. Happy to hear you love your Blanche bb.


----------



## ahluc18

Pagan said:


> I loved the Blanche BB; I was so disappointed when the glazing on the noir was blue. I’d love a red one; I hope they make another fall colour.
> 
> If not I’ll be getting the pink next spring if it’s still available.


The blue glazing is not really noticeable.  I tried it on at the store and just ordered it online.  At first, I ordered it in pink, when I picked up in the store, I've noticed the small spot of red color on the textile lining on the inside flap and underneath the handle but the SA thinks it gets from dye.  She showed me another pink available in store but it has lightly dirt on the textile lining on the inside flap as well so I decided to get the Noir color instead.


----------



## Selirosa

Hi everyone, I’m new to this forum, but I’ve been browsing it for a while before choosing my LV bag. Got my Blanche bb today. Love the color and size on me, and the adjustable strap (unluckily it’s not removable). A little bit concerned about the single stitch on four sides of the top handle. Do you guys think it will tear the leather in a long run? Also the back side of the pattern aligning doesn’t seem perfect to me. Does it bother you or you all think that’s fine?


----------



## sfgiantsgirl

Selirosa said:


> Hi everyone, I’m new to this forum, but I’ve been browsing it for a while before choosing my LV bag. Got my Blanche bb today. Love the color and size on me, and the adjustable strap (unluckily it’s not removable). A little bit concerned about the single stitch on four sides of the top handle. Do you guys think it will tear the leather in a long run? Also the back side of the pattern aligning doesn’t seem perfect to me. Does it bother you or you all think that’s fine?



Love this color.  I have the pink and have had no issues with it.  I think the bag will be fine. It’s beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## Selirosa

sfgiantsgirl said:


> Love this color.  I have the pink and have had no issues with it.  I think the bag will be fine. It’s beautiful [emoji7]


Thank you so much for your reply. The pink is nice too. I chose the blue simply bcz I like the two-color combination more. Btw how long have you had yours? You are right, I think as long as I don’t use the top handle too much, the stitch will not be a problem.


----------



## AinxSyaa

Hey guys! I know it is has been 6 mths since the last post, I'm curious if anyone of you with the bag facing issue with lock and catch opening? Mine is always stuck. The Cs where I'm located were not helpful when I approached them.


----------



## heartpeonies

Hi everyone,

I only just discovered this bag recently. It's beautiful. I had to find it on the pre-loved market; fashionphile.

This is for anyone who want to read ways to protect and care for their Blanche BB.

1. When the bag arrived, it still had the hardware sticker on it but I wanted to replace it so I purchased some clear vinyl and designed some hardware covers. I used my vinyl cutting machine silhouette. If anyone is interested, I can send you a set for free, I have 5 stamps available, so first 5 people who DM me. If you have a silhouette machine and want the file I created, just send me your email and I can send it to you.  The clear vinyl is Oracal 651 Glossy. I purchased it on Amazon.

2. The hardware were tarnished so I purchased Metal Polish Cream by Blue Magic on Amazon. It's amazing, it removed everything.

3. To protect the D ring, I purchased D ring protectors on Amazon. Just search Pearlead 6Pcs Elastic TPU.

4. There is some wear on the corners so I purchased a Leather Restoring Pen from havredeluxe.com. They offer colors in Rose Poudre, Ebene and Black.

5. I used a microfiber cloth to clean the bag, it helped remove dirt marks on the bottom. It worked great. I did not use any cleaning products, just water.

6. I purchased a bag organizer on an Etsy shop called JennyKrafts. 

7. I have Apple Garde that I plan to spray on the bag to prevent color transfer. I will not condition the leather as I do not want the leather to soften and fade the embossing.

Hope this information was helpful!


----------

